# Mail! "Échec de la tentative de lecture des données



## fredus (1 Février 2007)

Bonjour à tous.

Depuis quelques jours, mail (1.3.11) affiche un petit logo signalant un problème en face de mes boites aux lettres.
Le message qu'il m'affiche lorsque je clique dessus est le suivant :
"Lerreur du serveur est : Échec de la tentative de lecture des données depuis le serveur pop.free.fr." Parfois il fait reference au port 110. Il peut y avoir un problème sur une seule boite ou sur les deux ...
Malgré tout, de temps en temps il se connecte quand m^me et je récupère mon courrier. 
Je pense qu'il s'agit plutôt d'un pb chez free mais je trouve bizarre que ça dure aussi longtemps.

Est-ce que quelqu'un a déjà eu ce genre de problème ??

Merci de votre aide.


----------



## fabrice301 (1 Février 2007)

j'ai exactement le méme probléme depuis à peu prés 1 mois ou 2 et je trouve que ça s'intensifie en ce moment. aidez nous......


----------



## Alfoo (6 Février 2007)

je confirme aussi.
Je suis switcher, j'utilise donc Mail que depuis quelques jours.

Je pensais que c'est un bug de Mail, mais apparemment c'est chez FREE.
De temps en temps il receptionne mon courrier mais des fois il me met un point d'exclamation en me disant qu'il n'arrive pas &#224; se conncter sur pop.free.fr port 110...

Mon POP est sur FREE car j'utilise mon email @free.fr n&#233;anmoins pour mon smtp j'utilise celui de mon FAI numericable.

Si quelqu'un &#224; resolu le prob ...


----------



## pascalformac (7 Février 2007)

un peu de recherche sur le forum et vous seriez tomb&#233;s sur les nombreux fils pr&#233;cedents ( dont le central d&#233;di&#233; free) qui &#233;voquent chacun de leur cot&#233;  la m&#234;me chose

Et encore une fois 
c'est Free qui est en cause , pas Mail


----------



## Alfoo (7 Février 2007)

je mettais ma main &#224; couper que la responsabilit&#233; n'icombait pas &#224; Mail


----------

